# New Puppy



## uniquelady17 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi guys im about to get my puppy but have just been told he has a heart murmur this was at his 6 week check, but the vet says they most often grow out of this by the 8th week injection, has any one had this problem?


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Don't know anything about it for cockapoos. 

We had a cocker spaniel once who had a heart condition, eventually diagnosed as an enlarged heart. He lived until about 13 and was fine, could never run fast, would get tired easily (but keep going). Not sure if such a condition is related, the vets didn't find this at first. 

I guess your vet just used a stethoscope. 

Hard to know what to do.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It may go, or may remain and be part of a bigger problem which could mean both expense (which would almost certainly not be covered by insurance as already discovered before a policy has started) and heartbreak for having an ill puppy.

What is the breeder saying? Would they still be charging you the full cost of the puppy? Can you speak to the vet in two weeks when pups are next visiting? Can you afford to deal with an expensive condition if it does not resolve, both financially and emotionally?

There is no health guarantee with any pup you may buy so any may get sick but you have a possibility of a increased risk so depends entirely on your personal circumstances.


----------



## uniquelady17 (Aug 2, 2017)

*Heart murmur*

Hi guys thanks for the reply.

Ok so I'm waiting on the vet report and due to get the puppy next week. We have decided that if it is anything over 3/6 grade that we probably shouldn't get it as we can't afford expensive vet bills etc....

The breeder is charging us full price but has said she would give us some money back if it doesn't go away, realistically we would want to find out before we get the puppy and before we see it in person because we all know how it goes when you see them 

Will keep you posted


----------



## uniquelady17 (Aug 2, 2017)

Ok guys got the vet report today and it is only a grade 1, the vet says he was in excellent health and growing well but could hear a grade 1 heart murmur she says most of the time it is not serious and often the murmur disappears during the first year of life. Occasionally a murmur can be a symptom of more serious serious heart disease but she would usually expect to see other symptoms, none of which he is showing. Her thoughts are that it is a mild heart murmur that will probably disappear but needs to be monitored.

So there you go I guess we just have to take the risk and cross fingers that it does go away


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Hope it's ok. I'm sure you'll give it a lot of love


----------

